# Mini tarts—sticking!



## Tiffany2345 (Aug 30, 2019)

while utilizing nonstick mini tart molds (also sprayed them with Pam), each stuck after they cooled. Should I have removed/flipped upside down immediately after baking? They are alot of work to have a 3% yield, lol. The dough for this particular recipe is cream cheese based. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Instead of Pam try a different release agent. There are sprays made specifically for baking that are an oil and a starch. I like Bak-Klene the best but have had good success with other brands too.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Sounds like a case of underbaking.
Usually tart shells rarely stick, even when not using a nonstick mould.


----------



## Tiffany2345 (Aug 30, 2019)

So no easy way to blind bake for minis? I’m trying to unmold & freeze hundreds!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Tiffany2345 said:


> So no easy way to blind bake for minis? I'm trying to unmold & freeze hundreds!


Well... two legitimate suggestions above. You don't agree with them????

Another consideration would be to use loose-bottom tart pans... which may not be as "mini" as your considering.

What kind of tarts? Knowing that might pen up the options, especially if sides are not absolutely required.


----------



## Tiffany2345 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi! Oh my gosh, totally great advice! I baked this morning’s a bit longer & perfect release. I am going to buy the baking Nonstick spray this weekend. 

The tarts are chocolate silk, lime custard, fig-frangipane, & pinenut w/ rosemary. Each will be be baked except the chocolate.


----------



## traceyphillips (Aug 13, 2019)

I'll never not laugh at the term 'tart'.

It's the little things in life :lol:


----------

